# Being Retired Sucks



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, being retired sucks. I haven't been shot at in years. Haven't had an adventure since Kyrgyzstan, beginning to have fond memories of Iraq. I have taken a few pack trips in to the Gila Wilderness, no wrecks, no bears, no lions, not even a runaway mule. I may have to go into therapy.


Muleskinner,


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Take a kid fishing.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


>


I am too old. I used to pass through France going back and forth to Africa. They are dirty, and have the worst food on the planet.

Muleskinner,


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> Take a kid fishing.


I have five brothers and three sisters, all of whom have many children I have never met. I don't like kids or fish.

Muleskinner,


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had French Onion Soup in Paris. It had a fly in it.

I did see a bear in the Gila.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have five brothers and three sisters, all of whom have many children I have never met. I don't like kids or fish.
> 
> Muleskinner,


You are absolutely right, being retired must suck for you.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you hav
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right, being retired must suck for you.


Can't argue with facts. I have never liked the things that other people do. I no longer have the money to travel, and am to old to go do any of the fun stuff. I do have a short trip coming up. Going to visit a friends ranch in Mexico. Repair some fence and gather cattle.

Muleskinner,


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have five brothers and three sisters, all of whom have many children I have never met. I don't like kids or fish.
> 
> Muleskinner,


You don't like kids? My sympathies to you. I could do without spending time with a minority of kids that I have met, but it is a small, small minority that probably could have been cured if I spent more time with them.

Also, there are private security operations that may be temporarily fulfilling for you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

muleskinner2 said:


> Can't argue with facts. I have never liked the things that other people do. I no longer have the money to travel, and am to old to go do any of the fun stuff. I do have a short trip coming up. Going to visit a friends ranch in Mexico. Repair some fence and gather cattle.
> 
> Muleskinner,


Be optimistic! Maybe a horse will throw you into a gully full of rattlesnakes. That would be exciting wouldn't it?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Irish Pixie said:


> Be optimistic! Maybe a horse will throw you into a gully full of rattlesnakes. That would be exciting wouldn't it?


That is really unnecessary.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It is called sarcasm. It is a form of humor.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It is called sarcasm. It is a form of humor.


Dang, I thought it was obvious sarcasm...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

HDRider said:


>


That might work


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Be optimistic! Maybe a horse will throw you into a gully full of rattlesnakes. That would be exciting wouldn't it?


Been there done that. I shot three of the snakes and cooked them up for supper. And you are right, it was a hoot.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Take a kid fishing.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hiro said:


> You don't like kids? My sympathies to you. I could do without spending time with a minority of kids that I have met, but it is a small, small minority that probably could have been cured if I spent more time with them.
> 
> Also, there are private security operations that may be temporarily fulfilling for you.


Children are noisy and they smell bad.

As for the security companies. They are overrun with the young guys getting out of the service. They don't hire old farts like me, I don't blindly follow orders, or work for bad people.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> Children are noisy and they smell bad.
> 
> As for the security companies. They are overrun with the young guys getting out of the service. They don't hire old farts like me, I don't blindly follow orders, or work for bad people.
> 
> Muleskinner2



Above the age that they can consciously swing a stick, the kids I’ve known have certainly smelled better than the mule skinners I’ve known.

As to noise, I’d certainly give that award to the kids during daylight hours. After hours, the mule skinner takes the award.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> Above the age that they can consciously swing a stick, the kids I’ve known have certainly smelled better than the mule skinners I’ve known.
> 
> As to noise, I’d certainly give that award to the kids during daylight hours. After hours, the mule skinner takes the award.


I smell like mules, sweat, and manure, and after dark I am sleeping. I don't understand your reply. As for kids, that is anyone under thirty, I don't like them day or night.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> I smell like mules, sweat, and manure, and after dark I am sleeping. I don't understand your reply. As for kids, that is anyone under thirty, I don't like them day or night.
> 
> Muleskinner2



You do understand, you refuse to comprehend. Build that shell, live in it.

I forgot, it sucks to be a curmudgeon.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> You do understand, you refuse to comprehend. Build that shell, live in it.
> 
> I forgot, it sucks to be a curmudgeon.


You say that like it is a bad thing.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> You say that like it is a bad thing.
> 
> Muleskinner2


It is. Teaching a kid to fish is the start of all things wild.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> It is. Teaching a kid to fish is the start of all things wild.


The closest place to fish around here is well over one hundred miles away. I don't have any children, and don't know where I could borrow one.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have five brothers and three sisters, all of whom have many children I have never met. I don't like kids or fish.
> 
> Muleskinner,



That’s one problem solved , if not grab a neighbors kid. Schools ending, so a two hour drive, with some conversation, is a rather short drive. An extended weekend, and stay the night, is all the Mo better.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Let me see if I understand you. You want me to grab a neighbors kid and take him or her on an over night fishing trip one hundred miles from home. Exactly, what planet do you live on?

An old curmudgeon going around grabbing kids, is not going to end well.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

My gosh - you poor thing! Retirement sucks?? How old are you, muleskinner2? In what part of AZ do you live?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

muleskinner2 said:


> Let me see if I understand you. You want me to grab a neighbors kid and take him or her on an over night fishing trip one hundred miles from home. Exactly, what planet do you live on?
> 
> An old curmudgeon going around grabbing kids, is not going to end well.
> 
> Muleskinner2



You’ve got a lot of excuses.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Use your imagination!

Move to Chicago.

Find a really bad neighborhood.

Open a Trump Re-election campaign headquarters.

You'll have all the adventure you can handle.

Go to a University and walk around trying to sign people up to join the NRA.

Live on the edge, be a school bus driver.


----------



## rep1270 (Apr 1, 2018)

Just find something you have not done before and do it. Get a dog and walk it twice a day. Start a garden fight the weeds take a free course on something, find out what edible plants are in your yard or around. I retired 3 years ago and am busier than when I was working. A little story. Three guys went through school together and went into different branches of the service got out at the same time then they all joined different departments in their home town. They all retired at the at the same time with a year two had died because they just sat down and did nothing. The other helped state police officers train for their fitness training and he had dogs that if he did not get up to feed them his neighbors would get him up. This is a true store I met the man when I was younger.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

rep1270 said:


> Just find something you have not done before and do it. Get a dog and walk it twice a day. Start a garden fight the weeds take a free course on something, find out what edible plants are in your yard or around. I retired 3 years ago and am busier than when I was working. A little story. Three guys went through school together and went into different branches of the service got out at the same time then they all joined different departments in their home town. They all retired at the at the same time with a year two had died because they just sat down and did nothing. The other helped state police officers train for their fitness training and he had dogs that if he did not get up to feed them his neighbors would get him up. This is a true store I met the man when I was younger.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Kids stink


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Skinner; I like your style, a perfect curmudgeon. I suspect that spell of gathering cattle and building fence will be a nice treat. Nobody shooting at you, hard, sweaty work and not a hell of a lot to worry about.

How about women--any of them near that ranch? Gives a fellow an incentive to shave, bathe and change underwear.

PS: I've met very few women who did not smell better than babies.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> You’ve got a lot of excuses.


Not excuses, just facts. I don't like the noisey little turds. Why would I want to take one somewhere?

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

rep1270 said:


> Just find something you have not done before and do it. Get a dog and walk it twice a day. Start a garden fight the weeds take a free course on something, find out what edible plants are in your yard or around. I retired 3 years ago and am busier than when I was working. A little story. Three guys went through school together and went into different branches of the service got out at the same time then they all joined different departments in their home town. They all retired at the at the same time with a year two had died because they just sat down and did nothing. The other helped state police officers train for their fitness training and he had dogs that if he did not get up to feed them his neighbors would get him up. This is a true store I met the man when I was younger.


You misunderstand. I have plenty to do. I build fence, haul hay, shoe horses, and help out my neighbors. Oh yeah, I walk my dogs two miles every morning.

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> Skinner; I like your style, a perfect curmudgeon. I suspect that spell of gathering cattle and building fence will be a nice treat. Nobody shooting at you, hard, sweaty work and not a hell of a lot to worry about.
> 
> How about women--any of them near that ranch? Gives a fellow an incentive to shave, bathe and change underwear.
> 
> PS: I've met very few women who did not smell better than babies.


I'll run that past my wife, see what she thinks.

Muleskinner2


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> You misunderstand, I have plenty to do. I build fence, haul hay, shoe horses, and help out my neighbors. Oh yeah, I walk my dogs two miles every morning.
> 
> Muleskinner2


If you want to get shot at occasionally, learn to judge birddogs. I get shot at several times a year. The problem I have is the organization won't let me shoot back to teach them that this is unacceptable behavior like I do to someone that accidentally shoots me bird hunting.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wolf mom said:


> My gosh - you poor thing! Retirement sucks?? How old are you, muleskinner2? In what part of AZ do you live?


Old enough to know better. I live in the mountains in New Mexico. Are you offering me a job?

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Skamp said:


> It is. Teaching a kid to fish is the start of all things wild.


If taking a kid fishing is the wildest thing you have ever done, you have led a very sheltered life.

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> Use your imagination!
> 
> Move to Chicago.
> 
> ...


Just a minute, I am bored not crazy. I wouldn't go east of the Mississippi if you gave it to me.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think you are a delightful and reasonably enlightened curmudgeon, and I will defend your right to be one.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

MuleSkinner;
When I was 14 yo I worked for a man who taught me everything I know about building fence and I am a fair fence builder. He taught me everything I know about cows, my very first word was COW. I love working with/around cows. He taught me about putting up hay and raising hogs.
I would be willing to bet that there is a young man who thinks that YOU are the GREATEST horse shoer, horse/mule wrangler, fence builder,cow man and "hay man" that he has ever known.
Do YOURSELF a favor and THAT young man, Find him and teach him ALL that you possibly can about everything that you know and I bet you know a bunch. Now before you think I am being a smart tail. I am not! I know that from what you said you have a lot to offer someone out there who is just waiting for you to show them a little attention. Just think of the experiences that you have lived through that you could share. Don't sell yourself short.
You may have been poking at us to just get us riled up and cause a stir but That man who took me under his wing kept me working and intrigued by all he knew. He kept me out of trouble, he taught me how to work. Dsmythe


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The thing about retirement that sucks most often generally seems to be the retiree's perspective of it. When I retired, I scored a decent pension and contract buyout, didn't have illusions of being a world traveler, looked forward to spending my time on my property and around the mountain without being on 24/7 call or having to set an alarm clock every day and the last official act I did as part of my career that I retired from was to interview some of the candidates for the entry level positions that the salary void my retirement opened up as my career long position equal two to three entry level slots.

While working I kept our gear in the lab running, developed new designs for the company to market, went nowhere because I was always on call and worked my retirement investments.

Now that I am retired, I keep my gear running, tinker in my workshop, sleep when and as long as I want to and continue to work my investments to keep my retirement funded. Of course now that my career isn't the center of my schedule horse trading from cars to horses and mules is a bigger aspect of my investment working.

Retirement most often is simply the end of a career well planned and spent. As one retires, it opens a new life toward one's sunset as the vacancy the retiree leaves becomes the career of one or more entry level employees.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think you are a delightful and reasonably enlightened curmudgeon, and I will defend your right to be one.


Thank you. I would defend your rights as well.

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

dsmythe said:


> MuleSkinner;
> When I was 14 yo I worked for a man who taught me everything I know about building fence and I am a fair fence builder. He taught me everything I know about cows, my very first word was COW. I love working with/around cows. He taught me about putting up hay and raising hogs.
> I would be willing to bet that there is a young man who thinks that YOU are the GREATEST horse shoer, horse/mule wrangler, fence builder,cow man and "hay man" that he has ever known.
> Do YOURSELF a favor and THAT young man, Find him and teach him ALL that you possibly can about everything that you know and I bet you know a bunch. Now before you think I am being a smart tail. I am not! I know that from what you said you have a lot to offer someone out there who is just waiting for you to show them a little attention. Just think of the experiences that you have lived through that you could share. Don't sell yourself short.
> You may have been poking at us to just get us riled up and cause a stir but That man who took me under his wing kept me working and intrigued by all he knew. He kept me out of trouble, he taught me how to work. Dsmythe


Thank you. The problem is all of the 14 year old kids around here are all better fence builders, hay haulers, horse shoers, and all around cowboys than I ever was. I do understand where you are coming from. I have a niece who is starting college in the fall, she wants to go into the FBI. So I am going to find out what kind of pistol the FBI carries and get her one, then teach her how to stay alive in a gun fight.

Muleskinner2


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I have to agree with muleskinner on virtually every point. Kids now days are worthless. I learned my trade by hanging around an old guy who welded. I'd clean his shop and do what ever he needed. In return he taught me a lot. Years later a kid showed up at my shop and I offered his the same deal. His reply was "How much you going to pay me?" I told him not to let the door hit him on the way out. Kids anymore don't want to learn they just expect everything handed to them. And God forbid if they have to take their face out of their phone to do something.

I put a gate on the front and childproofed the house.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> Old enough to know better. I live in the mountains in New Mexico. Are you offering me a job?
> 
> Nope - I lived in the White Mountains of AZ (Show Low, Pinetop) for over 13 years. That's real close to the NM border. Bought a couple mules in New Mexico. Nice state. Finally moved at 70 because my kids asked me to. Just can't see anyone being bored.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

oldasrocks said:


> I have to agree with muleskinner on virtually every point. Kids now days are worthless. I learned my trade by hanging around an old guy who welded. I'd clean his shop and do what ever he needed. In return he taught me a lot. Years later a kid showed up at my shop and I offered his the same deal. His reply was "How much you going to pay me?" I told him not to let the door hit him on the way out. Kids anymore don't want to learn they just expect everything handed to them. And God forbid if they have to take their face out of their phone to do something.
> 
> I put a gate on the front and childproofed the house.


Generalizations suck. Both of my daughters (31 and 34) are educated, employed in great jobs, have retirement accounts, and the oldest has college accounts for three kids. They are certainly not alone.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> Thank you. The problem is all of the 14 year old kids around here are all better fence builders, hay haulers, horse shoers, and all around cowboys than I ever was. I do understand where you are coming from. I have a niece who is starting college in the fall, she wants to go into the FBI. So I am going to find out what kind of pistol the FBI carries and get her one, then teach her how to stay alive in a gun fight.
> 
> Muleskinner2


https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/mobile/product/42829/redirect


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Clearly, you don't know how to retire properly. Myself, I'm having the time of my life. I don't have to drive all the time, I can enjoy thunderstorms again and I can sit on the front porch and read if I want. True, I have to put up with the wife dragging me to Europe , the Yucatan and later this year, to the national parks out west. Still, most of the time I get to just farm. It's great.


----------



## rep1270 (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes I misunderstood. You can always put your knowledge in writing for others will have an idea of what to do later.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Life is what you make it. If you want flowers, pick flowers. If you want a vase of dog turds, pick them. It's your life. Not sure exactly why anyone would complain about what they spent a lifetime building for themselves.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> Life is what you make it. If you want flowers, pick flowers. If you want a vase of dog turds, pick them. It's your life. Not sure exactly why anyone would complain about what they spent a lifetime building for themselves.


Exactly right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It could be that he is experiencing a transition in his life. Venting is ok, folks.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Skamp said:


> Kids stink


At times
Usually after an adventure that lasts all day
They have endless energy
They never shut up
Want to know the how and why of everthing
They're innocent of life that entails work bills etc
I can think of no better day than a bunch of 4 to 5 year olds on an adventure 
As long as they leave their parents at home


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

elevenpoint said:


> At times
> Usually after an adventure that lasts all day
> They have endless energy
> They never shut up
> ...


Might need to get a signed release from liability from the parents, unless they are your kids.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

no really said:


> Might need to get a signed release from liability from the parents, unless they are your kids.


The last relationship the kid was perfect
Was helping me plant the garden
Mother telling her to quit bothering me
Leave him alone
Micro manage the kids life to nothing and all she wanted to do was help plant the garden
Took her hiking with the dogs down to the pond
Baked pies together
Always wanting to go go go
Just needed to get rid of her mother and grandmother


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

elevenpoint said:


> The last relationship the kid was perfect
> Was helping me plant the garden
> Mother telling her to quit bothering me
> Leave him alone
> ...


Glad it worked out for you. I take kids in the family camping and many other activities, would I take a kid that wasn't someone's that I'd known for a very long time, no. 

Small school district in a neighboring town used to take kids on different field trips, not anymore. They took the kids to a museum, one them fell (normal kid stuff). School's insurance of course paid for repairing the chipped tooth, parents sued them for pain and suffering. It was a mess, cost the district time and money, even though after a couple of years the suit was dismissed. School decided, after consulting the district lawyer, no more field trips. Sad but in today's litigious society, that's what happens to many times.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Need some more excitement in your life? Try fishing, logging or truck driving some of the most dangerous jobs in the USA.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

no really said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I take kids in the family camping and many other activities, would I take a kid that wasn't someone's that I'd known for a very long time, no.
> 
> Small school district in a neighboring town used to take kids on different field trips, not anymore. They took the kids to a museum, one them fell (normal kid stuff). School's insurance of course paid for repairing the chipped tooth, parents sued them for pain and suffering. It was a mess, cost the district time and money, even though after a couple of years the suit was dismissed. School decided, after consulting the district lawyer, no more field trips. Sad but in today's litigious society, that's what happens to many times.


I wasn't thinking about that part
Better forget about the outdoors
Too dangerous
I'll get a smart phone and an xbox for them to play with
Hopefully they don't tear a ligament in their finger or thumb


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Skamp said:


> Take a kid fishing.


No kidding here !
Took two three year olds out with us last weekend and only lasted an hour before I had to call it quits and head for shore.
One was chasing the other one around with a fish scaring heck out of him so he was screaming like murder, they were stomping blueberries and chocolate into my pontoon carpet between spilling stuff, etc., etc.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Fishindude said:


> No kidding here !
> Took two three year olds out with us last weekend and only lasted an hour before I had to call it quits and head for shore.
> One was chasing the other one around with a fish scaring heck out of him so he was screaming like murder, they were stomping blueberries and chocolate into my pontoon carpet between spilling stuff, etc., etc.


Too high energy to put in a boat of any kind
Better to let them run themself until they're wore out


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Skinner; How can you be such a curmudgeon and still be MARRIED?

A man with a friendly woman around has things to squeeze and jiggle, some pillow talk and giggles, someone to nag him and keep his blood flowing warm. He has someone to help cook, wash, Iron and scrub, someone to listen to---Man, you do not KNOW how good you have it compared to some here. 

I don't know much about Arizona---My experience is limited to a few trips to Phoenix and thereabouts, plus my Louis L'Amour history books, but I know there are some green spots. Hope you are in one of them. My experience with retirement is that it is the best job I ever had.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And we all know that online personalities reflect how we interact with loved ones. (Sarcasm)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Go watch the movie, "Secondhand Lions" with Robert Duvall and Michael Caine. You might get some ideas.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

AmericanStand said:


> Need some more excitement in your life? Try fishing, logging or truck driving some of the most dangerous jobs in the USA.


I grew up logging with horses. I have a draft horse and harness, I use to help get out firewood. I have a class a CDL with passenger endorsement. You are right it is dangerous. I worked high steel for ten years, build radio towers all over the country.

Muleskinner,


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> Go watch the movie, "Secondhand Lions" with Robert Duvall and Michael Caine. You might get some ideas.


Good movie, that is the problem, it just makes me wish I was back out there.

Muleskinner2


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, Skinner; How can you be such a curmudgeon and still be MARRIED?
> 
> A man with a friendly woman around has things to squeeze and jiggle, some pillow talk and giggles, someone to nag him and keep his blood flowing warm. He has someone to help cook, wash, Iron and scrub, someone to listen to---Man, you do not KNOW how good you have it compared to some here.
> 
> I don't know much about Arizona---My experience is limited to a few trips to Phoenix and thereabouts, plus my Louis L'Amour history books, but I know there are some green spots. Hope you are in one of them. My experience with retirement is that it is the best job I ever had.


Oh, she is a saint. If it wasn't for her I would have gotten into some real trouble. We live in western New Mexico now, got tired of that ugly hot desert.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

nchobbyfarm said:


> If you want to get shot at occasionally, learn to judge birddogs. I get shot at several times a year. The problem I have is the organization won't let me shoot back to teach them that this is unacceptable behavior like I do to someone that accidentally shoots me bird hunting.


Just make sure all of the shooters are wearing shock collars


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

elevenpoint said:


> At times
> Usually after an adventure that lasts all day
> They have endless energy
> They never shut up
> ...


Heck YES, I never was able to teach my grandkids that, leaving their parents at home, if they had It sure would have made their visits more enjoyable


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> I grew up logging with horses. I have a draft horse and harness, I use to help get out firewood. I have a class a CDL with passenger endorsement. You are right it is dangerous. I worked high steel for ten years, build radio towers all over the country.
> 
> Ah, so that's the problem - can't live on the edge at your "advanced" age?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s a transition. In a much milder way, I miss the intensity of teaching.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Trolling maybe?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If you were closer you could come help me work the cows. That gets the heart pumping!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My age isn't so advanced that I can't do it anymore, but nobody is going to hire someone my age to do any of the things I used to do.

Having said that, I got a email a few days ago from an old army buddy. So, I may be going overseas for awhile. Fingers crossed.

Muleskinner2


----------



## rep1270 (Apr 1, 2018)

If you go overseas be careful you never know what will happen. Your posts are enjoyed. Ralph


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

rep1270 said:


> If you go overseas be careful you never know what will happen. Your posts are enjoyed. Ralph


I know, that is why I would go in a New York minute.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

You failed to plan. 

The most common tasks associated with your delema are regected. 

Enjoy the delemna, after the bravado.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The what?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Skamp said:


> You failed to plan.
> 
> The most common tasks associated with your delema are regected.
> 
> Enjoy the delemna, after the bravado.


I cannot understand this post.


----------



## basecamp2000 (May 8, 2018)

Hahhhaaaaaaaaaa

I haven't enjoyed reading posts this good in a long time ! LOVE IT !

Muleskinner and a lone wolf lady... dozens of ideas... boredom galore...

Brought up some fond memories... like *the last song I sang* as I left Arizona and the White mountains... (honest to gawd!)

Good mornin' captain, good mornin' shine
Do you need another mule skinner
Down' on your new mud line?
Yodelay dee hee, yodelay dee hee hee
I like to work,
I'm rollin' all the time
I can carve my initials
On a mule's behind 
Yodelay dee hee, yodelay dee hee hee
Hey little water boy
Bring that bucket round
If you don't like your job
Set that water bucket down
Yodelay dee hee, yodelay dee hee hee
Goin' to town honey ?
What I want you to bring me back:
Just a pint of booze 
And a John B. Stetson hat
Yodelay dee hee, yodelay dee hee hee
I smell your bread a burnin'
Turn your damper down
If you ain't got a damper, mama -
Turn your bread around!
Yodelay dee hee, yodelay dee hee hee
_- Jimmy Rodgers 1930_

Before moving up here to Maine to homestead, I lived in Globe and Showlow, know that area like the back of my hand on over to Jemez.

*Aww muleskinner, it'll wear off in a couple of days... I get that too, 'ol buddy !*  

When I got bored in Arizona, this happened:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/deep-in-the-maine-woods.570272/


----------

